# Surprise sale



## BrokenUSNQuill

Anyone else here waiting on a surprise sale on katespade.com? 

I'm hoping a couple of purses will be back in stock again and on sale!


----------



## muggles

I just used the 25JULY promo and bought a bag on the KS site!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Amazingly I couldn't find anything I wanted from the sale section. What did you get? Maybe that will enable me


----------



## buyingpig

Do you know when it will be?


----------



## muggles

I bought the Grove court maize!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

muggles said:


> I bought the Grove court maize!


Love it! Wish they had it on sale in more colors!

I wish I knew when the next surprise sale is going to be! But, I am stopping by the outlet tomorrow!


----------



## buyingpig

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Love it! Wish they had it on sale in more colors!
> 
> I wish I knew when the next surprise sale is going to be! But, I am stopping by the outlet tomorrow!



Sounds great! I'd love to know what deals are going on at the outlets if you are up for sharing.


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

buyingpig said:


> Sounds great! I'd love to know what deals are going on at the outlets if you are up for sharing.


Definitely. If they have any good sales I will be sure to post!


----------



## ladydior30

still waiting for their sale. no new sales = (


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

ladydior30 said:


> still waiting for their sale. no new sales = (


Yea  and I didn't make it to the outlet. Stuck late at work and sat through 3 hour traffic because of a fuel spill. But, I did score a Kate Spade Mercer Isle small Sloan today on eBay!


----------



## buyingpig

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Yea  and I didn't make it to the outlet. Stuck late at work and sat through 3 hour traffic because of a fuel spill. But, I did score a Kate Spade Mercer Isle small Sloan today on eBay!



Congratz! I am at the outlet in Aurora. They have 40% off handbags and it's combinable with the mall coupon of additional 10% off.


----------



## thenoob

I'm always disappointed with the surprise sales because shipping is like $50.


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

thenoob said:


> I'm always disappointed with the surprise sales because shipping is like $50.


I think I got free shipping during the last surprise sale!


----------



## LaLaLea

thenoob said:


> I'm always disappointed with the surprise sales because shipping is like $50.



Wow, that is high, where do you live? I did get free shipping in the last one, and all the surprise sales I remember.


----------



## thenoob

LaLaLea said:


> Wow, that is high, where do you live? I did get free shipping in the last one, and all the surprise sales I remember.



I'm in Canada, the free shipping deals are always US only.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

I always thought the U.S. shipping was $5 for surprise sales


----------



## carinas

MareSerenitatus said:


> I always thought the U.S. shipping was $5 for surprise sales



That is right. It's always been $5. I can't imagine any company charging $50 for standard shipping.


----------



## thenoob

carinas said:


> That is right. It's always been $5. I can't imagine any company charging $50 for standard shipping.



Lots of companies do and its ridiculous.


----------



## buyingpig

Hi everyone, the Surprise Sale just started. I bought the Great Gatsby Book Clutch. What did you guys get?


----------



## September24

I might get the Wellesley ostrich Quinn in Sidewalk. Still deciding


----------



## buyingpig

September24 said:


> I might get the Wellesley ostrich Quinn in Sidewalk. Still deciding



Love the light blue one! I hope you get it


----------



## LVmania

Just got the Grove Court Maise yves blue!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I grabbed the Cobble Hill Finley for $139!!!    

And yes, shipping was $5 like always.


----------



## carinas

Got Grove Court Maise in Shale  still thinking if I should get Cobble Hill Kori in Dark Cobalt, color is simply irresistable!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

I want the Evangeline but I am feeling guilty for spending $$$ since I will be out of a job soon  I've been waiting for this sale too!


----------



## muggles

Got the grove court lexie and grove court maise!


----------



## heartbeats

The site for me says it's undergoing maintenance  not sure if I'm buying anything but I'd still like to take a look. Congrats everyone so far on getting the items you've been eyeing!


----------



## sexyladyyy

i ordered the ff last night:

park row stevie baby bag
wellesley tanner laptop bag
underglass cosmetic pouch
cobble hill tara

is the site down? i cannot access it??!!


----------



## elbow

I'm leaning toward the Sylvie. I love handheld bags. Still on the fence though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sexyladyyy said:


> i ordered the ff last night:
> 
> park row stevie baby bag
> wellesley tanner laptop bag
> underglass cosmetic pouch
> cobble hill tara
> 
> is the site down? i cannot access it??!!



Yeah, the site is down.  Dang.


----------



## sexyladyyy

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, the site is down.  Dang.



damn! i think many items are sold out yah?


----------



## melissatrv

I wish they had the leather Stevie in another color.  Going to pass on this particular sale


----------



## sexyladyyy

kate spade varick street abbie in blue or the kate spade fremont place carmen in gazpacho???


----------



## trendyaznchica

Got the Cobble Hill Kori in dark cobalt - my first Kate Spade bag and my first bag in that color! So excited!

Also convinced my mom to get a Neda wallet - I love mine and especially love the printed linings in KS wallets.


----------



## LVmania

trendyaznchica said:


> Got the Cobble Hill Kori in dark cobalt - my first Kate Spade bag and my first bag in that color! So excited!
> 
> Also convinced my mom to get a Neda wallet - I love mine and especially love the printed linings in KS wallets.


site is back up!

love the neda wallet. already have one and loved it so much that i got one for a friend! your mom will love it.


----------



## LVmania

sexyladyyy said:


> damn! i think many items are sold out yah?


there's still some good stuff... go get 'em!


----------



## silverstar16

The website was freaking out on me last night too. Once I got back on, I couldn't decide what to get so I spent hours adding stuff to my cart and then taking it out. I finally settled on two wallets (Tudor City Darla and Cobble Hill Tara) and my beloved Wellesley Elena in a new color. I can't wait for them to arrive! 

This was my first secret sale (my husband actually emailed me about it, the enabler that he is!) so I feel super special now.


----------



## elbow

There's not a single thing that I want. Strange!


----------



## muggles

Got the spade to spade necklace!


----------



## elbow

I find it icky that a lot of the styles offered were designed for outlet stores. If I want an outlet bag, then I'll go to an outlet store.


----------



## sexyladyyy

muggles said:


> Got the spade to spade necklace!



i missed the torqouise one!


----------



## silverstar16

elbow said:


> I find it icky that a lot of the styles offered were designed for outlet stores. If I want an outlet bag, then I'll go to an outlet store.



I was super excited that they had the Wellesley Elena because I've never been to an outlet store!

I almost got the Catherine Street Stripe Louise but I wasn't sure about that linen/jute material.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

elbow said:


> I find it icky that a lot of the styles offered were designed for outlet stores. If I want an outlet bag, then I'll go to an outlet store.



The $5 is cheaper than the gas money I'd use if I went to outlet. So it's a good deal for some!


----------



## elbow

Oh, I agree with that but I think they should keep outlet things off their FP site. I don't think that outlet items in any brand are of equal quality....but at least they disclose that they are outlet items.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

I mean, the surprise sale never lasts more than 2-3 days at a time. Otherwise there is only FP stuff on the site. Although I wish the FP stores had the same sale items on the site.


----------



## carinas

Surprise sale is extended for another day.


----------



## theto

silverstar16 said:


> The website was freaking out on me last night too. Once I got back on, I couldn't decide what to get so I spent hours adding stuff to my cart and then taking it out. I finally settled on two wallets (Tudor City Darla and Cobble Hill Tara) and my beloved Wellesley Elena in a new color. I can't wait for them to arrive!
> 
> This was my first secret sale (my husband actually emailed me about it, the enabler that he is!) so I feel super special now.



Cobble Hill Tara twins!  Needed a (slightly) smaller wallet to go in my crossbody bags.


----------



## sexyladyyy

theto said:


> Cobble Hill Tara twins!  Needed a (slightly) smaller wallet to go in my crossbody bags.



yay! triplets! i got the black cobble tara too


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

elbow said:


> Oh, I agree with that but I think they should keep outlet things off their FP site. I don't think that outlet items in any brand are of equal quality....but at least they disclose that they are outlet items.


I kind of agree with you. I wish they would start up an outlet site or have a dedicated section for outlet pieces. I don't mind outlet, but I want to be clear as to what I am buying!


----------



## theto

sexyladyyy said:


> yay! triplets! i got the black cobble tara too



Hahaha, awesome!


----------



## LVmania

surprise sale acquisition has arrived! here's my new grove court maise next to cobble hill sista. 

i was a bit nervous about it being on the small side, but the size is perfect! love the quality of the leather, and the color is divine!! can't wait to take her out!


----------



## silverstar16

Love both colors, but they look even better next to each other! My surprise sale items are supposed to arrive today too. Can't wait!


----------



## sexyladyyy

When do you guys think the next surprise sale will be?


----------



## xoxoshopaholic

LVmania said:


> surprise sale acquisition has arrived! here's my new grove court maise next to cobble hill sista.
> 
> i was a bit nervous about it being on the small side, but the size is perfect! love the quality of the leather, and the color is divine!! can't wait to take her out!


love those colors!! those bags look fab! now im wishing i had bought something... i practiced great restraint during this sale!


----------



## LVmania

sexyladyyy said:


> When do you guys think the next surprise sale will be?


the last one was mid-end of may so maybe in 3-4 mths? if you already are not, you should get on their mailing list and like their fb page for the latest news.


----------



## LVmania

silverstar16 said:


> Love both colors, but they look even better next to each other! My surprise sale items are supposed to arrive today too. Can't wait!


would love to see your acquisitions!


----------



## LVmania

xoxoshopaholic said:


> love those colors!! those bags look fab! now im wishing i had bought something... i practiced great restraint during this sale!


thanks! that is some willpower! i tried very hard too, but that blue was calling my name.


----------



## seton

another surprise sale! so, it's been a month since the last one.


----------



## sexyladyyy

No shoes and dress this time??!


----------



## ebethlovesyou

I'm let down by the selection for this surprise sale - a LOT of baby bag stuff, but not a wide selection of regular handbags...


----------



## Kdisaster

Picked up a bag and wallet!


----------



## seton

when do they add stuff to the sale?


----------



## gabardinesuit

Nothing in the Surprise Sale really grabbed me :/


----------



## jclaybo

gabardinesuit said:


> Nothing in the Surprise Sale really grabbed me :/


me neither  the dictionary clutch is fun and funky but thats about it


----------



## terps08

I didn't see anything I really loved either.


----------



## buyingpig

The selection is disappointing... Prices are also comparatively higher than before. They also charge exorbitant tax... $5 shipping with no return either. I am starting to prefer Coach Factory Online a lot more than KS Surprise Sales.


----------



## silverstar16

I was so excited when I got the email the other night but I didn't find anything I wanted either. I found myself trying to talk myself into getting one of the nylon diaper bags as a travel bag or gym bag and then I thought no, I shouldn't have to talk myself into this - if there's nothing that I want, then I don't have to buy anything.


----------



## carterazo

I took the bait and got a Stacy wallet in lawn green- such a pretty color.  I missed having a wallet with a place for a picture of my loves.  Here's hoping I love it when I see it irl and don't regret spending the $$.


----------



## marip1

I bought an handbag from the Surprise Sale and the leather didn't look right to me.  I think they probably sell factory seconds with their sale.  At least that's my opinion.  I ended up selling the bag on Ebay.


----------



## khriseeee

I got a book clutch, 2 gia foil clutches and a moon bracelet from the current surprise sale


----------

